# Brass Hard drive case?



## CBentre (Aug 27, 2012)

OK so I've did a search here to see if this has been discussed,to no avail. I was separating hard drives cases today. It's pretty simple. Aluminum,non magnetic stainless, Magnetic stainless. Then I ran into this one. Non magnetic and no spark from the grinder. At first I almost threw it into the aluminum pile but I noticed it was significantly heavier and then there was a yellow underneath the layer I took the grinder to. Has anyone ran into this and would it be brass? I wouldn't think they would use brass but this one has me stumped. Thanks in advance.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 27, 2012)

I haven't ever seen one in brass but brass has the necessary qualities and the advantage of being easy to stamp with a far longer die life than stainless and much less down time for sharpening. 

Until copper prices sky rocketed it was likely an excellent choice for the job.


----------



## CBentre (Aug 27, 2012)

qst42know said:


> I haven't ever seen one in brass but brass has the necessary qualities and the advantage of being easy to stamp with a far longer die life than stainless and much less down time for sharpening.
> 
> Until copper prices sky rocketed it was likely an excellent choice for the job.



Yeah, that would make sense it was a compaq 18.2gb so a slightly older model. thanks for the reply


----------



## trashmaster (Aug 29, 2012)

I have to keep the eyes open for this one.


----------



## CBentre (Aug 31, 2012)

trashmaster said:


> I have to keep the eyes open for this one.



Since then I have found three more it's not a glitch.


----------



## tlcarrig (Sep 1, 2012)

What brand and model number on the HDs??


----------



## CBentre (Sep 2, 2012)

tlcarrig said:


> What brand and model number on the HDs??



The tags are gone I have a lot more to go through. will update.


----------



## CBentre (Sep 11, 2012)

tlcarrig said:


> What brand and model number on the HDs??



Ok finally had a few minutes to sort out some more the picture is bad so here is the info IBM Deskstar ModelPTA-371020 10.2 gb on this one.


----------



## sebass (Sep 13, 2012)

Gold in hard drive ?yes it is , i have here one wire from old hard drive , the accuator have gold wires to connect the read head with base .


----------



## Smack (Sep 13, 2012)

That's true Sebas but not all hard drives do, most are just copper.

edited for grammar


----------



## johnboyrox (Sep 18, 2012)

Those deskstars have a heavy plate glued on top of the actual lid don't they? (real pain if you are punching holes in the disk.


----------



## CBentre (Sep 18, 2012)

johnboyrox said:


> Those deskstars have a heavy plate glued on top of the actual lid don't they? (real pain if you are punching holes in the disk.



Put them in a vice and bend them takes 2 seconds and rip them off. Should make it a little easier.


----------

